# Aftermarket By Rlt



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Not a special but at my request as the original minute hand had been broken - another story!! -.

I think it really suits the M6..................Thank you Roy, it is running beautifully and much admired.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That works for me, nice mod


----------



## alexeberlin (Oct 16, 2007)

very nice indeed


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Nice one.







Did you get the hands from Bill Yao or by cannibalising another watch like a Hong Kong Ray?


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

DaveE said:


> Nice one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the positive comments .............Hands from Bill Yao..........good spot or guess Dave!!


----------

